# Dark spots on nipples



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I recently noticed I have dark spots on both of my nipples...the actual nipple. They are the size of freckles. Almost like tiny, unraised moles though I think they have a bit more of a reddish tone than just straight brown. 1 main spot on each side and in different spots on each nipple. DD is almost 6 mos. Are these normal??? Is it from her sucking? A permanent hickey? Or should I have them looked at by a doctor? Thanks!

Cindy


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

what I think, is it is just one of the many weird pigment changes of motherhood. During pregnancy, my nipples/areolas darkened to a maroon-coffee, 27 bf months later they are very pale, milky latte color. During pregnancy, my nose & cheeks darkened a bit, now that has faded but I have one weird freckle-blotch under my eye. Also my linea negra is still fading very slowly and in little weird blotches.
I'm not a certified expert, but I wouldn't worry about your newly freckly nips.


----------

